# upgrading drive



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

I am looking to upgrade my TCD649080 TiVo Series2DT

I know I want a Seagate series DB35 drive. Do I want SATA or IDE interface?

Anyone have any luck or want to suggest other manufacturers drives?

I have no FAT partitions or Floppy anywhere in the house, any name droppers want to suggest a CD Image, preferably with a GUI or with a list of commands and what they do for a never used Linux but can read person?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

IDE drive - try InstantCake


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

InstantCake appears to be what I need. I went to the website to purchance and it list 7 different products without explaining what they are and why/if I would need them. That's the problem I am running into so far, I see lots of stuff people claim will be good for my Tivo but I don't see any explination (for newbie) of what it does.

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/store...e=Model&page=cat&CFID=159756&CFTOKEN=75276507

For example, one App is called LBA48. I assume it is for large drives. I was under the impression my Tivo will take large drives. How do I know if I need this or not?


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

What you need is either the first item on that list, which is the .iso download that will need to be burned to a CD, or the fifth item on that list which is where they will send you the CD.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Wow, you don't know how much I appreciate you advice. I'm in Aurora over by Fitz and glad to find a fellow Coloradan so helpful...

Is this an all purpose software that will work on any Non HDTV Tivo? The reason I ask, I was on Fatwallet and found out I can get a free referb for only a years subscription. The subscription is only $12.95 vs. my current $19.95. I am thinking of taking this one back to CC and ordering a refurb from Tivo. I had to choose my Tivo to get to that screen do didn't know if the software was interchangable.


----------



## anonymuse (Nov 27, 2005)

Another fellow Coloradoan here saying hi!


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Soapm said:


> Wow, you don't know how much I appreciate you advice. I'm in Aurora over by Fitz and glad to find a fellow Coloradan so helpful...
> 
> Is this an all purpose software that will work on any Non HDTV Tivo? The reason I ask, I was on Fatwallet and found out I can get a free referb for only a years subscription. The subscription is only $12.95 vs. my current $19.95. I am thinking of taking this one back to CC and ordering a refurb from Tivo. I had to choose my Tivo to get to that screen do didn't know if the software was interchangable.


Really? I'm right down the street from you! I would be more than happy to help a fellow TCF'er out and do the upgrade for you, or walk you through it, at least.

In answer to your question: No, the DT models are very different from all other S2 models, and even at that the software is different on every model. Also, that free box w/1 year is a SINGLE TUNER model. Much different than what you have.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

supasta said:


> Really? I'm right down the street from you! I would be more than happy to help a fellow TCF'er out and do the upgrade for you, or walk you through it, at least.
> 
> In answer to your question: No, the DT models are very different from all other S2 models, and even at that the software is different on every model. Also, that free box w/1 year is a SINGLE TUNER model. Much different than what you have.


I may take you up on the upgrade offer, I just may PM ya once I get everything together...


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

anonymuse said:


> Another fellow Coloradoan here saying hi!


Hi back at ya!


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Soapm said:


> InstantCake appears to be what I need. I went to the website to purchance and it list 7 different products without explaining what they are and why/if I would need them. That's the problem I am running into so far, I see lots of stuff people claim will be good for my Tivo but I don't see any explination (for newbie) of what it does.
> 
> http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/store...e=Model&page=cat&CFID=159756&CFTOKEN=75276507
> 
> For example, one App is called LBA48. I assume it is for large drives. I was under the impression my Tivo will take large drives. How do I know if I need this or not?


If you click on each of the items in the list, you will get a full product description of the associated product. Although funtoupgrade's response to your inquiry was brief, it was correct; if you click on the instantcake product for your unit, I think you will find that it will do the trick.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Funtoupgrade = person of few but effective words. The more I read on Instantcake the more I feel I can do this no problem.

My real concern now is finding the right drive on sale. 16 megs appears to be too much cache and I don't want the drive getting too hot. There are some drives made for this purpose (I believe the 7200.2 or 7200.3 series Seagates) which will optimize performance. Decisions decisions...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Soapm said:


> Is this an all purpose software that will work on any Non HDTV Tivo?


No. Each model (first 3 digits of the TSN) needs is own version of Instantcake. The exception with 140 and 240, they can use the same.


----------



## anonymuse (Nov 27, 2005)

I guess I've read so much about Seagate's DB35s that that advice is stuck in my head: Here's links for the best deals on pricegrabber.com:

http://www.pricegrabber.com/search_...394/vendors[]=SEA/Search=Search/sortby=priceA

Edit: corrected link


----------



## anonymuse (Nov 27, 2005)

Soapm said:


> Hi back at ya!


I live up north but work near the 16th street mall downtown.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

anonymuse said:


> I live up north but work near the 16th street mall downtown.


Wow, now that's a commute!


----------



## anonymuse (Nov 27, 2005)

Soapm said:


> Wow, now that's a commute!


It's not the Loveland Ski area in the mountains, it's the city of Loveland between Longmont and Fort Collins. (I take a vanpool.)


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

classicsat said:


> No. Each model (first 3 digits of the TSN) needs is own version of Instantcake. The exception with 140 and 240, they can use the same.


You confused me now, in another thread you said "6.2x for the rest of S2-DTiVos" What does that comment mean? Here is the thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5143312#post5143312


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Soapm said:


> You confused me now, in another thread you said "6.2x for the rest of S2-DTiVos" What does that comment mean? Here is the thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5143312#post5143312


He's referring to DirecTV+Tivo combo DVRs, which is not relevant for your Dual Tuner Series 2 Tivo. The point is that there are different versions of InstantCake for the various Tivo software versions. It's not "one size fits all".


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

funtoupgrade said:


> IDE drive - try InstantCake


I was reading the release note for InstantCake and noticed all it does is allows you to use a large capacity drive? "The product does not contain any modifications for your unit, other that capacity expansion". This is not really hacking the Tivo is it? Will I need to install ccxstream, MRV or HMO or any improvements to the Tivo while the dirve is hooked to my PC or can I do it once it is back in the Tivo?


----------



## BayArea510 (May 9, 2007)

anonymuse said:


> I guess I've read so much about Seagate's DB35s that that advice is stuck in my head: Here's links for the best deals on pricegrabber.com:
> 
> http://www.pricegrabber.com/search_...394/vendors[]=SEA/Search=Search/sortby=priceA
> 
> Edit: corrected link


I just ordered a DB35, but it doesnt have 7200.x, just 7200, so is it still good? I read the description and it does say it is optimized for DVRs

BTW. this is the drive I purchased today. I think it's a pretty decent deal
http://www.thenerds.net/index.php?page=productpage&pn=ST3320820ACE


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Looks like an excellent deal!
Make sure you check back with updades on that drive. I would love to hear what you think.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Soapm said:


> I was reading the release note for InstantCake and noticed all it does is allows you to use a large capacity drive? "The product does not contain any modifications for your unit, other that capacity expansion". This is not really hacking the Tivo is it? Will I need to install ccxstream, MRV or HMO or any improvements to the Tivo while the dirve is hooked to my PC or can I do it once it is back in the Tivo?


InstantCake will only simplify the process of upgrading your hard drive. MRV and HME/HMO are already built into your TiVo.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

I keep seeing this. What do these mean "MRV and HME/HMO"? 

What about the ccxstream? I found a script for my XBOX that will allow me to stream shows from the Tivo to the XBOX if I can get ccxstream loaded on the Tivo.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

MRV = Multi-Room Viewing - Transferring shows between two TiVo units. 

HMO/HME - Home Media Options/Home Media Engine - Everything under your "Music, Photos, Products, and More" menu is HMO applications.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You need to hack the TiVo siginificantly (beginnging with a PROM mod), to add the ccxstream server.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

classicsat said:


> You need to hack the TiVo siginificantly (beginnging with a PROM mod), to add the ccxstream server.


I have been reading all over where people are adding applications like FTP, streaming servicers to include Tivox etc... to their Tivo. You mean they all began with a prom mod?

Looks like I better rethink this Tivo thing and go with a more flexible platform. I didn't see any other options with dual tuners.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Soapm said:


> I have been reading all over where people are adding applications like FTP, streaming servicers to include Tivox etc... to their Tivo. You mean they all began with a prom mod?


Or they have the older Series 1 boxes, which were a lot more hackable.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Soapm said:


> I have been reading all over where people are adding applications like FTP, streaming servicers to include Tivox etc... to their Tivo. You mean they all began with a prom mod?
> 
> Looks like I better rethink this Tivo thing and go with a more flexible platform. I didn't see any other options with dual tuners.


If you are open to considering DirecTV as your provider, there are still Series2 DirecTV boxes available here and there; they have dual-tuners in them and all of them (except the R10) can be modified with software hacks and no PROM modifications.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Soapm said:


> I have been reading all over where people are adding applications like FTP, streaming servicers to include Tivox etc... to their Tivo. You mean they all began with a prom mod?
> 
> Looks like I better rethink this Tivo thing and go with a more flexible platform. I didn't see any other options with dual tuners.


On the newer Tivos that begin with a 5 or a 6, yes, a PROM mod is the first step. From that, you apply the hacks the same way as on older Series 2s which had no PROM based kernel protection (or a kernel protection easily defeated on the HDD).


----------

